# Crossfire BMF1000D



## Nology (Apr 14, 2008)

Old School Crossfire BMF1000D Mono Subwoofer Sub Amplifier Amp US 1000 WRMS RARE | eBay


----------



## BassnTruck (May 27, 2010)

Must be your listing.

I can not count on both my hands and feet how many of them I have seen that went up in smoke. We did not call them catchfire for nothing. Stupid price on a time bomb.


----------



## soundcontrol (Aug 28, 2012)

Rare to see them in that good of condition. Too many Ive seen are beat to hell. Never had any issues with them catching fire or burning out. They ran great and took lots of abuse. Part of the reason they were so very popular by competitors. A lot of power for a small package. Anything can fail depending on the install.


----------



## Nology (Apr 14, 2008)

If anyone on here wants it I'll sell it for $175 shipped.


----------



## 22689 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a brand new one of these in stock. pretty sure it doesn't have a box. Might be wrong though. 

by brand new I mean it was an amp that was sent in to a Very popular car audio plant in the USA for examination just to see what the competitors came up with at the time. 

one of those things I set up on a shelf because it was not the normal thing I sell. LOL 

Got another one I never really looked that hard at called Esoteric E7152 - anyone ever heard of that? it's big and a little weird. next to no info on it, almost forgot about it really. 

and One other that i know fairly well - Memphis 16-MC2000D

probably a few more - seems like I have some rockfords around as well and at least one PHD2 EARTH QUAKE 

maybe i should check these out and see what ones burn my s&^t down. LOL haven't ever had that problem since i know what wiring to use, what power source is and what a ohm load is. I haven't ever seen anything go up in flames that didn't have a user/installer error ( for the product ) answer.

I have seen nearly every single one of the errors blamed on faulty products however.


----------



## 22689 (Mar 25, 2009)

WOW! I just looked at the specs again for this little monster..

i can see why people say they catch fire.

This amp ( from the specs ) is Dynamic, if a person that was unfamiliar with the nature of things were to underpower this amp and have a draw on it that was to specs, the amp would heat up like a toaster. 

Im thinking if a person were to run some Kinetic power source ( I use the HC2800's because that was the best at the time i bought them and they have not worn out yet ) and some Great wire. you could push some serious stuff with this amp. 

Might try a Solo X 10 with this amp for Giant Bass in a small space. 

checked a little harder on that esoteric I was talking about earlier as well. looks like it would be great to push a real nice high end component set. sept for its Gigantic. LOL I am guessing that is why they made the case so trippy looking. I mean you could strap this thing to the hull of a X wing fighter and it would just look like the norm. 

I gotta get outta here before i bore you guys rambling on. Audio get's me a little crazy.


----------



## cerwinvega_fan (Nov 9, 2010)

They prob catch fire because of user error...


----------

